# £500 to invest for granddaughter



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

My mum has given £500 to my new born daughter (her granddaughter) to invest.

She hasn't put any limitations, only that the money will help her one day when she's older.

I know interest rates are at a low at present and have no idea where to invest this money. 

I'm willing to leave it for the next 18 years or so until she turns 18.

Any ideas?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not chuck it in her own high interest bank account and then set up a standing order every month until she's 18, then she'll get at least a few grand. 

Well that's what I've done for my son.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)

Depends on your appetite for risk.

I did similar years ago for my nephew. I bought some shares in a boring old conservative investment trust. Even with all the ups and downs of the stock market over the years - the tech crash of '99, the 2008 crash. With the dividends reinvested it still produced more than 3 times the same amount of money invested in a building society account.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Set up a Childrens Stocks and Shares ISA. Pop it into a fund and let it sit and grow. As said, over 18 years, the stock market really is the best place for money to be. The money is your daughters from day 1 then (you cannot access it and take it out) and she can access it when she is 18.

I did this recently for my newborn son, opened the account with Hargreaves Lansdown. Was all very simple and painless, I have also set up a direct debit so I put a bit into the account every month and they automatically invest that into the fund when the money goes in at the price at that time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> high interest bank account


Where did you find one of those??
More likely to find a Black Rhino wandering around the high street than a bank account you get decent interest from.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

PugIain said:


> Where did you find one of those??
> More likely to find a Black Rhino wandering around the high street than a bank account you get decent interest from.


:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know if this would be of any help?

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/child-savings-tax-free


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Get some premium bonds, bank interest rates currently aren't great.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Get some premium bonds, bank interest rates currently aren't great.


Chances of a decent win with PB is infinitesimal and even though the amount of money won't go down, £500 in 18 years is not going to buy much at all.

(I have PBs and buy them regularly but no way are they being held as a long term investment)


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I do not believe in 'share tips' so apologies for not naming anything in particular.

The AIM share market for junior pharmas is, in my opinion, hugely undervalued. Companies across the pond with compounds that cannot compete appear to hold a greater value!?! Lower efficacy etc. Happy to be invested where I am but likewise, I don't believe in people putting 'tips' on forums. Certainly not forums with no gravitas to financial acumen.


----------

